# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Claritine skutki uboczne

## Anna 33

Witam,

Zwracam się z prośbą o opinie na temat leku Claritine, poniewaz lekarz przepisał mi z racji tego ze od pewnego czasu co jakiś czas odczuwam dolegliwości alergiczne. Robiłam testy i wyszło ze mam bardzo szeroki zakres alergii. Słyszałam że jest to skuteczny lek na tak ostrą alergię, ale czy u kogos wystapiły jakie skutki uboczne i jak długo mozna brac ten lek? A moze jest ktos z podobnym problemem i ma w tym doswiadczenie, chodzi mi o informacje na temat jakichkolwiek terapii odczulania.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.,.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Claritine z reguły nie wywołuje skutków ubocznych, sporadycznie w trakcie jego stosowanie może wystąpić senność. Claritine można przyjmować przewlekle, przez długi okres czasu, jest to stosunkowo bezpieczny preparat. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie claritine była skuteczna, ale właśnie powodowała straszną senność. teraz biorę azomyr i jest o niebo lepiej - przynajmniej się nie boję, ze zasnę gdzieś na stojąco hihi  :Smile:  dodam tylko, że mam katar sienny i uczulenie na roztocza i to na te dolegliwości biorę azomyr.

----------

